# JB's on 6/10/12



## tailchaser (Mar 16, 2008)

Got a couple of friends together to put in in oak hill and do a jb's run for lunch on sunday. The girlfriend and I will be putting in early to try and catch her first red... I normally fish the south end (turtlepen and cucumber). Any guidance is appreciated, as it is only my 3rd trip north.. 

Hope to see a few members out, and thanks in advance!!


----------



## nsbsmitty (Jun 16, 2012)

are u putting in at riverbreeze?


----------



## tailchaser (Mar 16, 2008)

yea, we put in at riverbreeze. ended up with a few small slot reds and a couple nice trout.


----------



## nsbsmitty (Jun 16, 2012)

where did u end up fishing?


----------



## tailchaser (Mar 16, 2008)

we fished around middle island, the wind was from the ese, so we'd troll over to the deeper water and drift the flats.. saw a couple good schools, but they weren't interested in our gulp..


----------

